# Wanted R34 GTR non v spec or v spec interior



## Tikky786 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi guys, has anyone got an interior in good condition for sale. Message me with price and pictures. Thanks


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Tikky786 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got an interior in good condition for sale. Message me with price and pictures. Thanks


Hello Tikky,

Dave from the gtr heritage center sell a Vspec interior.
look the link: R34 V Spec II final series seats


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Tikky786 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got an interior in good condition for sale. Message me with price and pictures. Thanks


PM


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just remember to check all contact details, images and any other info given to you by anyone offering parts, before parting with any money and never wire or paypal gift


----------

